

Show HN: MRKR Cloud-based Education Software - braunshizzle

MRKR is a cloud based solution which offers class, attendance student and staff management. Teachers will be able to mark assignments, take attendance, assign seating&#x2F;lockers and review their students performance all in one convenient place. All work is automatically saved and accessible from any computer or tablet at school or home.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mrkr.ca<p>What&#x27;s your thoughts on MRKR? Do you know a school board that could use this? I&#x27;m looking for all and any feedback!
======
braunshizzle
Clickable [http://mrkr.ca](http://mrkr.ca)

